# How do i restore an Alienware m11x R2?



## Hienn (Mar 11, 2012)

A buddy of mine reformatted his alienware laptop using a basic windows 7 CD and now its all screwed up. Now he doesnt have command center or any other alienware software. I was wondering if there was a way for me to restore it back to factory settings to when he had just purchased his laptop. I've tried downloading alienrespawn and that doesn't help either because it only lets me do a system restore to the point where my buddy did a clean installation of the basic windows 7. Any ideas?


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

If he completely formatted the laptop, he probably formatted the recovery partition too. You could try this: How to Recover Your Dell / Alienware Laptop (Internal Recovery Partition) - YouTube

This is for the recovery on Dell/Alienware computers.
I hope it helps.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

If the Recovery Partition was damaged/removed when installing Windows 7 Basic then you won't have the option for perform a Factory Restore.

Usually to perform the Recovery on this model you will you will press*F8* during boot to get to the Advanced Boot Options

Once there you should see *Repair this computer* Once there you would normally get the option to perform the Recovery.

If you go to the Dell Support site you should be able to download and install the*Command Center* and other drivers and software that you need for Windows 7


----------

